# Boldly Going...



## Takai (Oct 15, 2013)

Excellent Customer Service.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/11/netflix-customer-service_n_4086365.html


----------



## DennisBreene (Oct 16, 2013)

Priceless! Can they do it in Klingon?


----------



## rlobrecht (Oct 16, 2013)

luq laH chaH

"of course they can" in Klingon according to Bing's translator.  http://www.bing.com/translator

That back and forth was fantastic.  I especially like how he pulled temporal loop out of his wormhole.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 16, 2013)

"What does it MEAN????"    hahahahaha....aaa....  I miss Shatner.


----------



## Carol (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh that is PRICELESS!!  Well done by both Netflix and their customer


----------

